# Pike Cty



## dorskh (Apr 21, 2014)

hello everyone! anybody hunting in Pike Cty? new land for me so hoping other people are out who have success in Pike!


----------



## dorskh (Apr 21, 2014)

nobody? heading down this weekend..hoping for success!!!


----------



## opiss (Apr 9, 2014)

Not hunting there myself, but been reports for Pike, Adams and Jersy. Reports say black and greys.


----------



## raskew29 (Apr 12, 2014)

They have found Mushrooms in Pike County,IL I seen a picture on Twitter was posted https://twitter.com/Rich_WGEM/status/459002708360314880/photo/1


----------



## dorskh (Apr 21, 2014)

thanks! looks like there is hope!


----------

